# My Pocket Hunter ready



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 14, 2011)

I got some Barrett Heavy Bands and that old Pocket Hunter is ready to bust some critters.









Before fresh from Ebay


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## dallasdeadeye (May 22, 2011)

nice!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

That is a old Roberts Pocket Rocket! Hope you have fun with it! -- Tex


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks Tex all that is printed on the leather is pocket rocket. It is well built and should give me several decades of service.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That is a good, basic design. I recently posted a photo of a Pocket Rocket in my collection.

Cheers .......... Charles


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks I going to get it out this weekend and shoot some cans.


----------

